# Ride SuperPig



## CLS21 (May 20, 2015)

Anybody know the profile on the SuperPig for 2020, hard to find any info on it yet. Introducing a bit of camber to the WarPig maybe and sticking with volume shifted?


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

As far as I know, I'd assume it'll be their hybrid camber profile, so camber between the feet and keeping the rocker tip and tail. Beefed up with more carbon as well, it'll either be an awesome addition to their line or possibly too much board for most hah. I love my warpig, longest standing board in my quiver thanks to it's versatility. Superpig sounds like it'll lose that playfulness.


----------



## CLS21 (May 20, 2015)

Phedder said:


> As far as I know, I'd assume it'll be their hybrid camber profile, so camber between the feet and keeping the rocker tip and tail. Beefed up with more carbon as well, it'll either be an awesome addition to their line or possibly too much board for most hah. I love my warpig, longest standing board in my quiver thanks to it's versatility. Superpig sounds like it'll lose that playfulness.


Yeah a bit too free ride focus if they beef it up too much, hybrid camber from the mountain pig put into the directional twin medium flex of the war pig would be a good inclusion for my liking. But yeah the word super generally doesn’t mean less aggressive haha


----------



## SlvrDragon50 (Mar 25, 2017)

Phedder said:


> As far as I know, I'd assume it'll be their hybrid camber profile, so camber between the feet and keeping the rocker tip and tail. Beefed up with more carbon as well, it'll either be an awesome addition to their line or possibly too much board for most hah. I love my warpig, longest standing board in my quiver thanks to it's versatility. Superpig sounds like it'll lose that playfulness.


Hearing all this talk about the Ride Warpig makes me want one so badly... but I already have so many boards and so little mountain around me :|


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Sounds interesting. Boards flat between the bindings have just never done much for me other than the Charlie Slasher and I honestly always wished they'd make one with microcamber between the inserts.


----------



## Funks (Dec 28, 2015)

I hope they add a top sheet to the Warpig, it chips easy.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

Funks said:


> I hope they add a top sheet to the Warpig, it chips easy.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


I don't know what they've changed, but they should go back to whatever they were doing the first year. Two friends of mine have bought 2019 Warpigs, probably 10-15 days on them each, max. My 2017 with 100+ days on it by now has a cleaner topsheet. Go figure :shrug:


----------



## Funks (Dec 28, 2015)

Phedder said:


> I don't know what they've changed, but they should go back to whatever they were doing the first year. Two friends of mine have bought 2019 Warpigs, probably 10-15 days on them each, max. My 2017 with 100+ days on it by now has a cleaner topsheet. Go figure :shrug:


Been pretty careful with my board, two days of riding and a piece flaked off ( It doesn't really have a top sheet, I think they just painted the fiber glass layer - calling it "Topless Construction"). What does a proper top sheet add in terms of weight? An ounce or two?


----------



## virtu (Jan 22, 2016)

Similar thing happened to my Twinpig. 
















Sent from my SM-G950W using Tapatalk


----------



## Funks (Dec 28, 2015)

virtu said:


>


Yep, similar thing happened on mine (yours is a bigger chunk though). Ended up just putting epoxy on it and slapped on some 3M Dinoc Carbon Fiber Vinyl to cover it up. 

Not impressed with this "Topless Construction" which is supposed to improve overall *durability* and reduce weight.


----------



## sush1 (Sep 26, 2017)

Yeah my warpig has this too. Hit it on anything and the 'topsheet' chips. Probably worse than any other board I've had.

Would be interesting to see how it would feel with camber, I'm not sure it would be good.


----------



## alvarob17 (Feb 13, 2009)

Same here on my Twinpig.. I contacted Ride and they said it was probably a chip from hitting something. I doubt it. It was on my second time riding the board on good snow and I didn't hit anything. Edge where the chip is was flawless. Ended up putting epoxy but smeared a little so looks a little messy. Might put a sticker on top. Maybe we should all email their support folks so they can document these issues and see this lack of top sheet sucks. My original Warpig didn't chip as much.


----------



## buller_scott (Jun 10, 2018)

*For folks who want a bit more info on the profile...*

You know i got you guise' backs!!!!!!!!!!!

[conditionally]

Voila - 
https://www.melbournesnowboard.com.au/products/ride-superpig?variant=13875909394493


----------



## Funks (Dec 28, 2015)

alvarob17 said:


> Same here on my Twinpig.. I contacted Ride and they said it was probably a chip from hitting something. I doubt it. It was on my second time riding the board on good snow and I didn't hit anything. Edge where the chip is was flawless. Ended up putting epoxy but smeared a little so looks a little messy. Might put a sticker on top. Maybe we should all email their support folks so they can document these issues and see this lack of top sheet sucks. My original Warpig didn't chip as much.


Similar thing on my 2019 Warpig as well. Top sheet chipped (2nd time riding it as well in Japow) - edge where it chipped was perfect. I put epoxy on it and added 3M CF-LOOK Dinoc ontop of it to dress it up. This "Topless Topsheet Construction" sucks. 

When this thing kicks the bucket (should get a year or two out of it), i'll replace it with the Marhar Lumberjack.


----------



## alvarob17 (Feb 13, 2009)

I sent Ride customer support an email and copied one of the managers I talked to last year regarding other things. Told them to check this forum for complaints on their fragile topsheets. Also saw some complaints on YouTube. Hopefully they'll take this info to the engineers to figure out. To me seems like the topsheet is not sticking well to the fiber glass underneath or whatever is there. From people's input seems like it's happening more towards the tail? That's where mine started chipping.


----------



## coloradodirtbag (Feb 9, 2017)

I cracked the tail on a 2019 in half and my 2018 has about 4 chips in the nose. The topsheet is dogshit, go back to the original 16/17 topsheet.


----------



## jstar (Sep 21, 2016)

I have the 17/18 with roughly 35 days on it. No issues so far. I do use it in the park quite a bit too. Might have to take a closer look at it tonight.

Love this board. If the Super somehow makes it better, I'm all in.


----------



## SlvrDragon50 (Mar 25, 2017)

Oooof. These comments about the twin pig are making me rethink my want for one...Marhar lumberjack is on my list of desires too!


----------



## alvarob17 (Feb 13, 2009)

Good job with that 3M Dinoc on the topsheet. I may try something like that. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## buller_scott (Jun 10, 2018)

maybe the grass isn't always greener on the other side. 

was interested in one of these but I've already got a LumberJack [probably one of very few in Australia]. 

no topsheet? i can save more weight by taking a primo dump in the morning, before i go riding [which is kinda extremely important to me anyway]


----------



## coloradodirtbag (Feb 9, 2017)

buller_scott said:


> maybe the grass isn't always greener on the other side.
> 
> was interested in one of these but I've already got a LumberJack [probably one of very few in Australia].
> 
> no topsheet? i can save more weight by taking a primo dump in the morning, before i go riding [which is kinda extremely important to me anyway]


I've had a lumberjack and warpig, they're not a similar as everyone makes them out to be. Yes they're both short fats, but the lumberjack is looser and kinda sucks at carving imo. I think the sidecut on the warpig is much better than the lumberjack.


----------



## SlvrDragon50 (Mar 25, 2017)

buller_scott said:


> no topsheet? i can save more weight by taking a primo dump in the morning, before i go riding [which is kinda extremely important to me anyway]


 :laughat:	:laughat:	:laughat: Always my #1 priority


----------



## theprocess (Sep 9, 2013)

CLS21 said:


> Anybody know the profile on the SuperPig for 2020, hard to find any info on it yet. Introducing a bit of camber to the WarPig maybe and sticking with volume shifted?


Superpig - Tapered Directional Hybrid Camber (Camber past inserts and rocker nose)

19/20 Warpig - Tapered Directional Rocker (Flat with rocker nose and tail)


----------



## buller_scott (Jun 10, 2018)

coloradodirtbag said:


> I've had a lumberjack and warpig, they're not a similar as everyone makes them out to be. Yes they're both short fats, but the lumberjack is looser and kinda sucks at carving imo. I think the sidecut on the warpig is much better than the lumberjack.


oh i appreciate that they arent as similar as some might make them out to be - i was thinking "why not" on a WarPig [given how trendy they are in the media - and it looks like a good ride, by all accounts], but those delams / chips would sh7t me to tears. that, and i've got a couple of other boards for carving duties, so i'm not sure if i'd be missing out, by skipping on a WarPig. 



SlvrDragon50 said:


> :laughat:	:laughat:	:laughat: Always my #1 priority


absolutely. coffee+poopie at the start of the day. if i am denied these crucial, crucial things, then you can forget about riding with me - quite frankly, i wont be very fun company!


----------



## sush1 (Sep 26, 2017)

buller_scott said:


> oh i appreciate that they arent as similar as some might make them out to be - i was thinking "why not" on a WarPig [given how trendy they are in the media - and it looks like a good ride, by all accounts], but those delams / chips would sh7t me to tears. that, and i've got a couple of other boards for carving duties, so i'm not sure if i'd be missing out, by skipping on a WarPig.
> 
> 
> 
> absolutely. coffee+poopie at the start of the day. if i am denied these crucial, crucial things, then you can forget about riding with me - quite frankly, i wont be very fun company!


It's so hard to fit that in if you are racing for first chair on a pow day though. Always been a struggle of mine.


----------



## buller_scott (Jun 10, 2018)

sush1 said:


> It's so hard to fit that in if you are racing for first chair on a pow day though. Always been a struggle of mine.


always been a struggle of yours??? dude, you have my deepest sympathies - fresh bluebird pow days are PRECISELY when your dumps need to be at A1 epic levels!

my pro-tip: a glass of green-foods the day before + clean meat and fibre [broccoli, spinach] + wake up EARLY and have a coffee = the magic will happen. 

guaranteed, you will be dumping harder than it dumped overnight, and you will be in tears of relief and joy.


----------



## Scalpelman (Dec 5, 2017)

That’s the problem. Gotta get up an hour earlier than you want!!!


----------



## buller_scott (Jun 10, 2018)

Scalpelman said:


> That’s the problem. Gotta get up an hour earlier than you want!!!


bingo! it's worth it!

as Dom Toretto said to that kid in Fast 'n Furious Tokyo Drift: "time? i got nothing but time [for good quality poopies before an epic powder day]"


----------



## SputniikGOB (Aug 23, 2018)

Phedder said:


> I don't know what they've changed, but they should go back to whatever they were doing the first year. Two friends of mine have bought 2019 Warpigs, probably 10-15 days on them each, max. My 2017 with 100+ days on it by now has a cleaner topsheet. Go figure :shrug:


100% agreed! I rode a 2017 ( First year model Yellow S) this year in Japan for a few days and it had way less chips on the topsheet compared to the 2019 models, plus overall construction from the old board appears to be more solid. the rental store had 2x XL warpigs with Cracked Noses, so there definitely appears to be a fault the construction of the 2918 XL models, at the very least 

I Usually ride a Ride Alter Ego 2018 model, but the Warpig is my New favourite board. Was super reluctant to get on it as I do love Camber, but honestly, didnt notice it at all. Such a brilliant versatile, Do it all board. FUN FUN !!!!


----------



## Harry Forks (Apr 17, 2017)

SputniikGOB said:


> 100% agreed! I rode a 2017 ( First year model Yellow S) this year in Japan for a few days and it had way less chips on the topsheet compared to the 2019 models, plus overall construction from the old board appears to be more solid. the rental store had 2x XL warpigs with Cracked Noses, so there definitely appears to be a fault the construction of the 2918 XL models, at the very least


My 2018 Warpig developed a big crack across the nose too. But thankfully they honoured their warranty. I switch over and went with a Jones Flagship instead.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

I might've missed this discussion, but what did Ride change with the topsheet from year one (16/17)? I had the first year warpig, and wasn't a huge fan, so I stopped paying attention, but didn't have any durability issues with it either...


----------



## SlvrDragon50 (Mar 25, 2017)

Triple8Sol said:


> I might've missed this discussion, but what did Ride change with the topsheet from year one (16/17)? I had the first year warpig, and wasn't a huge fan, so I stopped paying attention, but didn't have any durability issues with it either...


They went to a topless topsheet so it basically doesn't have any durability. IIRC, the 16-17 are hte only ones that don't have durability issues.


----------



## buller_scott (Jun 10, 2018)

I checked out the Superpig [2020 season] in my local store yesterday, when I was there to check out their Burton lineup for next season. 

OH HELL NO - a "topsheet" THAT brittle and fragile feeling to the touch, being marketed as "super extra ultra lightweight"? Other boards in the store felt lighter [Yes, Salomon], yet they have topsheets?

That topsheet literally would not last 5 runs' worth of Mt Buller lift queues, before getting wrecked. 

Gotta say - marketing, hype, and GoodWood awards are a pretty powerful thing. 

Only way I'd consider buying into the hype, would be if they bumped local Aussie pricing down from $899, to south of $600. Sorry, you want to sell me a brand new car with un-upholstered bare-foam seats? Then the price has gotta come down - pretty simple.


----------



## MrDavey2Shoes (Mar 5, 2018)

Less top sheet bickering and more super pig info!


----------



## buller_scott (Jun 10, 2018)

MrDavey2Shoes said:


> Less top sheet bickering and more super pig info!


Somebody get this man a beer!!!


----------



## Problypropylene (Apr 17, 2019)

I'm gonna make a topsheet comment because I have no info on the superpig (sorry) but if the superpig has the same topsheet it's relevant right?

I've been riding a 18/19 Warpig all season through trees and have hit all kinds of stuff, topsheet looks perfect. When the board was brand new I lightly sanded the edges of the topsheet with 400 grit sand paper all around, basically blending the top sheet ever so slightly into the next layer down, and getting rid of any edge that can be easily pulled/peeled up. I read somewhere that this is part of tuning a new board/skis, but who knows, seems to work. I agree that it sucks that work needs to be done on a brand new board, but these are inexpensive made in China boards (that are amazing for the price). If the superpig has the same topless top sheet I'd recommend everyone spend 10 minutes cleaning up the top sheet edges.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Problypropylene said:


> I'm gonna make a topsheet comment because I have no info on the superpig (sorry) but if the superpig has the same topsheet it's relevant right?
> 
> I've been riding a 18/19 Warpig all season through trees and have hit all kinds of stuff, topsheet looks perfect. When the board was brand new I lightly sanded the edges of the topsheet with 400 grit sand paper all around, basically blending the top sheet ever so slightly into the next layer down, and getting rid of any edge that can be easily pulled/peeled up. I read somewhere that this is part of tuning a new board/skis, but who knows, seems to work. I agree that it sucks that work needs to be done on a brand new board, but these are inexpensive made in China boards (that are amazing for the price). If the superpig has the same topless top sheet I'd recommend everyone spend 10 minutes cleaning up the top sheet edges.


You probably saw this from me, did a video on it last summer. I do this with every board for the most part so that when idiots hit me in the lift line it doesn't chip. 

That being said there's been less than a handful of the 70 or so 2020 boards I've ridden so far that I've wanted. The Super Pig is one of them. 

As much as the marketing claims "beefed up" Warpig, it's not. It's maybe a hair stiffer, but it rides so much more all mountain freestyle than the Warpig. I will say I'm probably buying one, but lets be real I review way too many boards to ever buy one for myself anymore.


----------



## sush1 (Sep 26, 2017)

Now I really want to know what else is in the handful...


----------



## buller_scott (Jun 10, 2018)

Problypropylene said:


> When the board was brand new I lightly sanded the edges of the topsheet with 400 grit sand paper all around, basically blending the top sheet ever so slightly into the next layer down, and getting rid of any edge that can be easily pulled/peeled up.





BurtonAvenger said:


> You probably saw this from me, did a video on it last summer. I do this with every board for the most part so that when idiots hit me in the lift line it doesn't chip.


Thank you gents - that's fcking brilliant! This + "look at the duct tape on that thing it must be de-lamming so meh we won't bother trying to steal it" is going to work a treat.


----------



## Harry Forks (Apr 17, 2017)

SnowboardProCamp's TJ has just released a review of this on youtube. 

It reiterates what's been said here, check out that ding and crack in the nose from demo day!


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

If you're talking about that big white streak on the nose, pretty sure that's the actual graphic.


----------



## Harry Forks (Apr 17, 2017)

BurtonAvenger said:


> If you're talking about that big white streak on the nose, pretty sure that's the actual graphic.


I'm not convinced. That particular parallel streak, as opposed to the thicker horizontal ones, doesnt show in any other images of the board. Plus, the knot in the tree behind appears to show through the ding.


----------



## coloradodirtbag (Feb 9, 2017)

BurtonAvenger said:


> If you're talking about that big white streak on the nose, pretty sure that's the actual graphic.





Harry Forks said:


> I'm not convinced. That particular parallel streak, as opposed to the thicker horizontal ones, doesnt show in any other images of the board. Plus, the knot in the tree behind appears to show through the ding.


Definitely not the graphic, that nose is trashed.


----------

